# Basic Application of Various Gear (How to setup your 2nd cycle)



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

We all know that everyone’s first cycle should consist of testosterone only between 300-600mg/week. This approach provides significant gains with little side effects. But after Your first cycle where do you go from there? Up the test? Lower the test? Add an oral kickstart? Add a bulking injectable?.. And once you factor in different esters, doses/ratio, duration, etc.  you start to realize the options are endless  so if you thought planning and researching your first cycle took some work your 2nd may prove to be exponentially difficult. Here are some key components that you need to be thinking about when building your 2nd, 3rd, and even 4th cycles:

*Ask yourself these questions:*

1.	What are your goals? How much muscle do you wish to gain, how much fat do you wish to shred, as well as any performance measures i.e. strength/speed goals

2.	What kind of gearhead are you? Do you want to explore different compounds, do you want your cycle to be cost/results efficient, or do you just want fucking results PERIOD! 

This weighs heavily on your testosterone dosage. If you wish to experience how compounds affect you then running a trt test dose and allowing other compounds to take over may be for you. If you want to be cost effective then high test is a great option for a second cycle, test is cheap, test is effective. Lastly if you want serious results than a moderate test dose stacked with another strong compound is what you should be looking at. 

3.	What side effects do you wish to avoid? -> Bloating, limp dick, night sweats, decreased endurance etc

*Additional points to keep in mind*

4.	Learn 1 compound at a time. Stay away from having multiple NEW compounds hitting you at the SAME time. 

Timing is key here. You can run slow acting oils (Deca, EQ, Primo) with an oral kickstart (Dbol, Drol) even if they are both new to you as their effects with respect to time will not overlap

5.	Regardless if a steroid is generally a “bulking” or “Cutting” compound your diet will determine if you are adding muscle and/or losing fat. 


*Cycle layout*

Kickstart
First 4 weeks of cycle. Utilize fast acting compounds to get gains rolling right out the gate. Utilize orals or short esters (ace, prop)

Test Base
Testosterone is used to maintain sexual function and energy levels at lower doses and will contribute to strength and mass gains at higher doses. I recommend 200mg/week as a replacement dose because above this test will have a negative impact on collagen synthesis. For all other cycles looking for test to contribute to gains I recommend 400mg and up. 

Workhorse
The workhorse compound is a direct reflection of your main cycle goals. I stress that the “workhorse” will allow you to reach your goals but does NOT guarantee it. Rely on your diet/training not the gear. *note: this compound can be testosterone itself* 

Closer
The Closer is very similar to a kickstart compound in that it is a faster acting compound (Oral or prop, ace esters). The purpose is to keep gains rolling up to the start of pct while the long ester injectables are clearing. 

*Note that a cycle kickstart and closer is not a necessity…but the test base and workhorse is!


*Gear Characteristics and Basic Application*

*Orals*

Dianabol
Characteristics: Mass/strength builder. Aromatizes. Liver toxic
Basic Application: 4 week kickstart/closer @50mg/day

Anadrol
Characteristics: Potent mass/strength builder. Aromatizes.  Liver toxic
Basic Application: 4 week kickstart/closer @75mg/day

Anavar 
Characteristics: Strength builder. Slow “dry” gains. Positive effect on collagen synthesis. 
Basic application: 4-6week kickstart/closer @75mg/day; Workhorse @50mg for 10weeks

*Injectables*

Testosterone
Characteristics: Mass/strength builder. Maintains sexual function. Aromatizes. 
Basic Application: Test base @200mg/week; Workhorse 400-750mg/week

Nandrolone
Characteristics: Slow Mass/strength builder. Minimal Aromatization. Progesterone activity. Positive affect on collagen synthesis. Raises red blood cell count-> See *EQ note below
Basic Application: Workhorse 300-600mg/week

Equipoise 
Characteristics: Mild, slow Mass/strength builder. Slight aromatization. Positive effect on collagen synthesis. Increased appetite. 

*Significantly increases Red Blood Cell count-> high vascularity, increased endurance. Giving blood is a necessary practice with doses over 400mg/week to avoid increased risk of strokes and blood clots. 
Basic Application: Workhorse 300-600mg/week 

Masteron
Characteristics: Mild mass/strength builder. Hardening and Anti-Estrogen effects. Synergistic with test as it reduces SHBG. Significantly increases energy and libido. Androgenic side effects. 
Basic Application: 8week Kickstart/Closer 350mg/week; Workhorse 350-750mg/week

Primobolan: 
Characteristics: Mild, slow mass/strength builder. Negligible side effects. Positive effect of collagen synthesis. Body recomposition seen with doses over 700mg/week
Basic Application: Workhorse 400-1000mg/week

Trenbolone:
Characteristics: Potent mass/strength builder. Recompostion capabilities. Insomnia and night sweats common. Lowers cardio output. Progesterone activity. 
Basic Application: 6-8week kickstart 350mg/week (Ace ester only); workhorse 350mg-500mg/week

*2nd Cycle Recommendations *

Testosterone Bulk
Starter: Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg/day
Workhorse: Week 1-13 Testosterone Enan/Cyp 700mg/week
Closer: Week 15-16 Testosterone Prop 500mg/week
Supports: Aromasin 12.5-25mg/day

Nandrolone Bulk
Starter: Week 1-3 Test-Prop 350mg/week
Workhorse: Week 1-16 Testosterone Enan/Cyp 500mg/week
Workhorse: Week 1-14 Deca Nandrolone 400mg/week
Closer: Week 15-18 Anadrol 75mg/day
Supports: Aromasin 12.5-25mg/day; Cabergoline .5mg 2x/week 

EQ Lean Bulk
Starter: Week 1-5 Anavar 50mg/day
Workhorse: Week 1-16 Testosterone Enan/Cyp 500mg/week
Workhorse: Week 1-15 Equipoise 400mg/week
Closer: Week 14-18 Anavar 75mg/day
Supports: Aromasin 12.5-25mg/day

Primo Recomp
Starter: Week 1-5 Anavar 50mg/day
Test Base: Week 1-16 Testosterone Enan/Cyp 200mg/week
Workhorse: Week 1-16 Primobolan 800mg/week
Closer: Week 14-18 Anavar 75mg/day
Supports: Aromasin 6.25mg-12.5mg/day 

Tren Recomp
Test Base: Week 1-16 Testosterone Prop 200mg/week
Workhorse: Week 1-14 Tren-Ace 400mg/week 
Closer: Week 10-17 Anavar 50mg/day
Supports: Aromasin 6.25-12.5mg/day; cabergoline .5mg 2x/week 

Masteron Cutter
Test Base: Week 1-12 Testosterone Prop 200mg/week
Workhorse: Week 1-12 Masteron 450mg/week
Closer: Week 5-12 Anavar 75mg/day


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Jada (Aug 8, 2012)

great post!<


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Good stuff. Thanks for taking the time to do this.



No problem... I got bored at work


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> great post!<



Thanks JK! I was thinking that everyone use to mess up their first cycle (Var only comes to mind)... now that Test-Only first cycles are everywhere on steroid forums I figured newbies have a better chance of screwing up their 2nd cycle..or at least gett lost while planning it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Multi-what a great post. You have been reading my mind!


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2012)

Solid post brother, very nice write-up. I'm interested to see what, if any, criticisms some of the vets can offer to your advice. Not to say I think it's bad advice, but rather that this is a great thread to get a discussion going!

Thanks for taking the time to put it together!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more C. This is my basic understanding of gear thus far--> 12 months of solid research and would love feedback from vets on anything I should tweak and/or add.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job and very informative post, if you don`t mind I will like to give me .02 on few points just to make a point clear for other readers ( new guys )

1. When is mention BASIC APLICTAION thats exactly what means -  more experience users can increase doses or extend or prolong of use on some of this compounds.

2. Anadrol dose - for new users IMO should start @50mgs x day instead of 75mg, reason is sides can be bad so for a first time 50mgs will be a good starting point.

3. Not only EQ can increase Red Bloodd cell but Deca can do it as well. Just to add this on your note.

Don`t forget guys this guiedlines can be tweak for time doses and combos, Great point to start here for doses combination on goals dependency and strategies to accomplish desire goals. This not a critique but my personal adition to the thread. Great info here brother


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Pikiki! And yes by basic application I was trying to aim this towards new users who have just made it past their first cycle... Also the dosages and duration is how I would run them-->I am more of a fan of longer / lower dosed cycles...

As for the A-bombs I debated putting it in the thread. I wouldn't recommend Drol for your 2nd cycle/ 1st oral--> Start with Dbol then move on to Drol. With the higher dose of A-drol I just wanted to show how it is normally dosed in comparison to Dbol.. dbol is stronger mg per mg 

*Winni did not make the cut as I feel Var is a much better compound for the recreational user overall

And I'll add in about deca and RBCs Thanks Pikiki!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

100% agreed with not including the winni here Var is superior on the side of recreational user and you welcome my man. Thank you for the post.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 26, 2013)

Great post bro!! I came to this thread trying to find some info on short term eq. Use. I was wondering if anyone closes out a cycle with eq briefly so maybe 4 my four last weeks or so. I think I found my answer because every recommendation about eq suggests to take it throughout the cycle.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

good stuff for newbies....


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for taking your time to put this together.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 26, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> Great post bro!! I came to this thread trying to find some info on short term eq. Use. I was wondering if anyone closes out a cycle with eq briefly so maybe 4 my four last weeks or so. I think I found my answer because every recommendation about eq suggests to take it throughout the cycle.



Yeah bro EQ is usually run for LONG periods of time.

It wouldn't make sense to use it to cap off a cycle... find a good oral and use that.


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Great post, as for your third cycle, do you recommend upping the test dosage only? Or maybe adding one more AAS? Both?? I'm a newbie to UG.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 11, 2015)

AWESOME write-up lupi.


----------

